# 4-Om speaker for extreme metal?



## anthoKnee (Mar 20, 2011)

I found an old Crate B-150 Bass amp for only twenty five dollars!
Lovely gray rat's fur covering!
The amp works perfectly through an old 8-OM PA cab (a short test) through the extension output;
quite necessary for now, as the internal speaker for this combo amp--had no speaker to speak of!
So basically what we have here, is a working combo amplifier, minus the 4-OM speaker it originally came with.
Nothing but a big hole where it once was.

What I would like to know is:

What would be the best speaker under 150 dollars that I could install?

It has to be capable of a very deep thunderous low end, with and without distortion.

The type of music I fancy it for, would be Death-Metal, and other "Heavy"--stuff.

If I saved up, until I could afford something for about 200 to 250 dollars, what...
would be the best 15" 4-OM speaker suitable for the purpose?

I suppose, that once the 4-OM speaker is installed,
I could then use the 8-OM PA 15" speaker into the external speaker jack for added umph?

The main purpose of this amp is for practice. But, it has to be capable of the meanest tone 150 watts can deliver.


----------



## deevit (Mar 20, 2011)

What is the minimum impedance of the head? If it's 4 ohms, you either have to install an 8 ohm speaker or forget about the 8 ohm extension cab. If it's 2 ohms you will be fine.
You also could take the amp part out of the combo and make it an amp head. Then score something like for instance a Peavey TVX 410 and you'll be ready to go.


----------



## anthoKnee (Mar 20, 2011)

It's 2 Ohms---!
I looked up info on that Peavey 4x10 and they seem somewhat pricey---anything over 200 dollars is for me at this time---expensive! 
People seem to like it a lot---but I would have to save for a while.

Might for now, have to look for a 15" under two hundered, or some cheaper old beat up 4x10,
Of course I could save up for a year and get the best 15" available, or that cab you mentioned.


----------



## deevit (Mar 20, 2011)

Here in Europe the TVX 410 can be found used for 200 euros or less, so I think a used one in the US should be quite cheap too? IMO the best 'cheap' 410 out there.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 21, 2011)

Carvin is a good source for speakers:

Carvin.com :: PS15-4

Carvin.com :: NE15-4

The first one is $69 and has a standard steel magnet. The second one costs $30 more and has a neodymium magnet. The biggest difference is about 3 pounds.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd look at possibly an Eminence 3015.


----------



## anthoKnee (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! ....for all these options.
That Carvin speaker looks like a cheap alternative, HaMMerHed---!
It's hard to believe someone sells a 15 incher for that price...and I am sure Carvin must be better, or not worse than , most of the stock Crate speakers that came in most Crate amps, other than when they installed Celestions. Then, once I install whatever speaker/cab I eventually choose, I've to find 8 original Crate knobs that are also missing--!!! I can only imagine how easy that is going to be.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 21, 2011)

Can you measure the diameter of the pot shafts?

They should be in the neighborhood of 4 to 6mm. Carvin sells knobs too:

http://www.carvinguitars.com/products/group.php?cid=58

If they fit your amp...they are quite cheap, but shipping may make it not worthwhile unless you order a bunch of other stuff too.


----------



## anthoKnee (Mar 21, 2011)

They look to be 4 mm.
Perhaps I can e-mail Carvin and ask them.
Those knobs actually resemble the old time Crate knobs, only not so big around, yet quite
similiar in design.
Somewhere though, someone is sitting on a big box of old Crate knobs, just waiting.....


----------

